# seltsames Bildschirm flackern



## Sickboy-Plo (28. August 2016)

Hi Leute, 
mir ist heute beim surfen aufgefallen das mein Monitor seltsam Flackert,
es ist nicht immer und auch nicht regelmäßig, (somit macht es wenig sinn das zu filmen) 
immer wieder wird das bild etwas dunkeler und wieder hell, 
d.h. das Bild verschwindet nicht, es wird lediglich dunkeler und wieder hell, mal der komplette Bildschirm mal nur vereinzelte streifen.

zur Hardware,
als Monitor benutze ich den Samsung S27D390 über HDMI an einer R9 280X
Treiber ist ist aktuell 16.8.2

woran könnte das liegen ist meine 4Jahre alte GraKa am sterben? (ist schließlich nicht mehr die jüngste)
oder sind es erste anzeichen eines sterbenden Monitors, der ist auch schon so ca 3 Jahre alt.

bin gespannt was ihr davon halltet


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. August 2016)

Ich hätte mal jetzt den fehler auf dem Monitor getippt(Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt heller und dunkler)könnte dafür sprechen?Haste vielleicht eine ersatz VGA Karte da(eventuell ältere),das könntest du mal testen mit jener und schaun obs auch so verhält?
Wenn ja dann liegts am Monitor und wenn nicht könnte man die schludigen ausmachen.Die Auflösung und Hertzzahl vom Monitor entspricht das im Treiber dem Monitor bzw. wird es richtig erkannt?Eventuelle Stromsparmodi(Windows)von Grafikkarte und Monitor(Sparfunktion wenn vorhanden)so eingestellt das jenes flackern verursachen könnte?
Wenn Energieoption allgemein auf ausbalanciert eingestellt ist und der Monitor selber auch dann  müßte es normal funktionieren?Und wie schauts aus wenn Energieoption im Windows auf max.eingestellt ist,immer noch so?

grüße Brex


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (28. August 2016)

naja der "fehler" lässt sich nicht wirklich reproduzieren, was ich bis jetzt bemerkt habe;
Es passiert nur bei geöffnetem Browser, also beim surfen.
Im Desktop betrieb oder beim Zocken hab ich das noch nicht bemerkt.
Habe schon andere HDMI / DVI (mit Adapter) VGA Kabel getestet, ne andere GPU oder gar Monitor steht für weitere Tests nicht zur Verfügung.

Energieoption steht auf "Höchstleistung"
Bildschirm wird Korreckt vom Treiber erkannt und angesteuert


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. August 2016)

Vielleicht liegs aber auch Netzteil vom Monitor der nach dem Kaltstart erstmal normal alles anzeigt und erst nach einer gewissen zeit(anwärmphase) dann der Monitor je nach Art der Anwendung
anders reagiert?Was du noch testen könntest,deine Grafikkarte ausbauen oder deaktivieren und im UEFI nur den internen IGPU vom CPU nutzen(Monitor am Mainboard anschließen) und als Grafikanzeige nutzen und schaun wie der Monitor dann reagiert.
Ansonsten könntest du von jemanden den du kennst und der zufällig eine VGA über hat eine ausleihen zum testen.Obs wirklich der Monitor oder deine Grafikkarte liegt wirste dann herrausfinden.

grüße Brex


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (30. August 2016)

also irgendwie ist´s lustig,
ich hab meinen Monitor einfach mal über Nacht vom Netz genommen, heute Morgen wieder eingesteckt, bis jetzt ist alles wieder im Butter, seit 4Std. kein flackern mehr...  echt seltsam.

Danke für deine mühe und Tip´s Brex


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. August 2016)

Irgendwie hört sich das "Problem" - obwohl es gelöst erscheint - an als ob beim Monitor der" *Dynamische Kontrast*" bzw eine ähnliche Funktion aktiviert ist die je nach Bildinhalt diverse Monioreinstellungen dynamisch anpasst.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (8. September 2016)

So, jetzt hat er es geschafft... mein Monitor ist tot.[emoji36]
Nun geht nix mehr nur noch schwarzes Bild...
Hab mir zum testen den Monitor vom Nachbar geliehen damit ist alles erste Sahne.
 D.h. nix am Rechner und auch keine Treiber Probleme.

Nun muss  ein neuer her... Darf so um die 250euro kosten. Full HD reicht mir
Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------

